
Will the data deluge make the scientific method obselete? - iuguy
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/anderson08/anderson08_index.html
======
aroberge
All this means a new tool, providing for new observations ... in a limited
number of fields. It won't help in asking questions. It won't help in
generating hypothesis. It won't help in running new experiments and tests in
the real world.

Will the amount of rubbish published on the Internet make it impossible to
find reliable information might be an equally valid question to consider as
that mentioned on that link.

------
presty
hello 2008

